# About Psu and OS



## Melamol (Jul 18, 2021)

I know that there are several tutorial online, but sometimes a read contradictory things and before I burn my house down I what to make sure. So here a few questions.

As far as I have understood it, one has to connect riser and Gpu always with the same Psu and not riser with one and gpu with a different. Right now I connected my Maninboard, fans, 5 gpus, and 5 risers with one Gpu. The other PSU powers the other 5 riser and gpus.

Is it ok to just short the 2 connectors from the 24 pin on one Psu wich is Not connected to the Mainboard or do I need to bridge the second Psu to the first one? Sometimes I have read that there has to be a resistor between those two pins. Or maybe short them on both psus so they both are always on?

Is it OK to connect for ex. a 3080 wich needs two 8 pin with one 8 pin through using a Y splitter and connecting the riser then to a different 8 pin?

And in addition I am looking for a new OS what is your excperiance? Most importantly for me is of course performance. Do they all perform the same? Right now I am using t-Rex on windows.
I know, that there are a lot of pretty looking OS wich are specialized for mining and have a good GUI (like Rave OS, Huve OS,…), but the are cost monthly. The only free one are Linux (I guess Ubuntu is the best) and Windows. But they are Limited to 12 gpus. Is it possible to still somehow use 13?

Thanks in advance.


----------

